# Jmonkey läuft nicht



## MrError (18. Feb 2012)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das JMonkey-sdk verwendet und hatte echt ne menge Freude dran.
Nun habe ich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt(xp-Neuinstallation) und mir JMonkey neu installiert.
Es startet jetzt zwar aber ist extrem langsam.
Eine reaktion auf einen Menue-Tab kommt z.B. nach einer Minute.
Selbst das Scrollen im output fenster hängt. 
Und die Prozzessorleistung geht auf 100% obwohl auf dem Rechner nicht viel mehr installiert ist als JMonkey. Ist zwar nur nen  P4 rechner mit 2,6 GHz aber das lief ja sonst auch.
Was kann ich nur falschgemacht haben oder vergessen.


----------



## Firephoenix (18. Feb 2012)

Grafik / sonstige Systemtreiber vergessen?


----------



## MrError (18. Feb 2012)

Grafiktreiber ist drin 
und sys-Treiber sind auch drin.
Ürsprünglich gab es eine art Begrüßungsbild im OpenGl-Window, das bleibt jetzt schwarz.
Ich poste mal den start-Output.

Running on jMonkeyEngine 3.0.0 Beta
Extraction Directory: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Anwendungsdaten\.jmonkeyplatform\3.0beta
Using LWJGL 2.8.2
Offscreen buffer created.
Adapter: ati2dvag
Driver Version: 6.14.10.6983
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
OpenGL Version: 2.1.8868
Renderer: ATI Radeon HD 3450
GLSL Ver: 1.40
Timer resolution: 1.000 ticks per second
Caps: [FrameBuffer, FrameBufferMRT, FrameBufferMultisample, OpenGL20, OpenGL21, ARBprogram, GLSL100, GLSL110, GLSL120, GLSL130, GLSL140, VertexTextureFetch, TextureArray, TextureBuffer, FloatTexture, FloatColorBuffer, FloatDepthBuffer, PackedFloatTexture, SharedExponentTexture, PackedFloatColorBuffer, TextureCompressionLATC, NonPowerOfTwoTextures, MeshInstancing, VertexBufferArray]
DesktopAssetManager created.
Camera created (W: 640, H: 480)
Camera created (W: 640, H: 480)
AudioRenderer supports 64 channels
Audio effect extension version: 1.0
Audio max auxilary sends: 4
Camera created (W: 120, H: 120)
Loaded material definition: Unshaded
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Stats Gui Node)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Child (Statistics View) attached to this node (Stats Gui Node)
Loaded material definition: Unshaded



Ich suche jetzt schon zwei Tage im Internet umher
"ich brauch meinen JMonkey wieder"


----------



## MrError (18. Feb 2012)

bitte leute werd bald krank ich brauch das Programm.
Ist diese Start-Ausgabe korrekt oder ist dort evtl. schon ein Fehler zu erkennen ?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (20. Feb 2012)

Versuchs mal im jme forum, die dort werden mehr ahnung haben von deren SDK, das hat ja im prinzip nichts direkt mit java zu tun.
Die consolenausgabe sieht aber eigentlich richtig aus.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Feb 2012)

MrError hat gesagt.:


> Grafiktreiber ist drin
> und sys-Treiber sind auch drin.
> Ürsprünglich gab es eine art Begrüßungsbild im OpenGl-Window, das bleibt jetzt schwarz.
> Ich poste mal den start-Output.


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass da ein Grafik Treiber fehlt. Versuch mal irgend ein moderneres Spiel zu starten....


----------



## madlion (20. Feb 2012)

MrError hat gesagt.:


> Ürsprünglich gab es eine art Begrüßungsbild im OpenGl-Window, das bleibt jetzt schwarz.


Den Begrüssungssceen gibt es nicht mehr. Daß das OpenGL-Window schwarz bleibt is ok.
Warum das Ganze bei dir allerdings so langsam ist wundert mich.

Welche Java Version verwendest du?
Sollte es Java 7 sein dann probiere doch bitte mal Java 6.


----------



## MrError (20. Feb 2012)

Ja also vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Habe auch hilfe im JME Forum erhalten und das Problem ist gelöst.

- OpenGL-Window schließen
- 22 Updates automatisch installieren lassen
- und dann gehts

Euer Forum hat mir schon oft bei Programmierfragen geholfen, ist fester Bestandteil meiner Favorieten.
Nun bin ich auch registriert und kann mich bestimmt auch irgendwann nützlich einbringen.


----------

